# hiya



## giget (May 24, 2007)

hi im new to ur forum. i live in australia, victoria. im 17 have been riding all my life and have two horses a welsh arab gelding jess and a 5yrold thorughbred giget. i have been training horses for being sold or who have 'owner issues'. yeah so thats me u guys have a great forum u are so helpful


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi! Good to see another Aussie here! I'm 17 too. Welcome


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! 8)


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey welcome, Youl like it here  
XxX


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

thanks all for the lovely welcome


----------

